# كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,



## mr.hima (14 فبراير 2007)

كورس الجامعة الامريكية لتعليم الانجليزية






روابط التحميل 

واليكم رابط اسطوانه الانستلاشن

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=ce2800eae8bdd445a96ffd06a745b9e6
الاسطوانه الاولى
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=47682528acbcc0149e29168d03bb9353
الاسطوانه الثانيه

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=1e45dd26a701addebf8c9a3e52c626c4

الاسطوانه الثالثه

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=cddadb2472cb16891c93569aae743075

وهذه هى روابط الاسطوانه الرابعه مقسمه الى خمس ملفات حجم كل منها 30 ميجا بايت ماعدا الاخير فحجمه 17 ميجا

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=37477abc6b0cf365c6230fc7f07b1388
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9944cde562638eb4afebeae2659dc314
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=52cf093c7ae02c8a4e974b89210eff1d
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=0967f2cae09a6857e414790b9bced48d
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=5b4b5acf796dd1b5d5642b24345bacf3



وهذه روابط الاسطوانه الخامسه عباره عن خمس ملفات حجم كل منها 30 ميجا ماعدا الاخير 10 ميجا

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=f61aee0e9736d1a24a3e851ab9fac98c
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=71399a29380c0086c06dbf0a6aeb358a
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=abffac26666c338dc2fdeb5e1db93f0b
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=73f9c30da8c2afdcab733970338609ee
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=d5c68f034ca84619ea951f68c4adf90f

الاسطوانه السادسه

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=d04c078b9f110dab08c8d680e9a2de67
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=6f475d4c1d3f0f6ff8fc4605d18bc89d
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=ede4820742ad6f743867ba305835a98e
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9084023e4bbac4017280a865183ef4ad
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=79caed7e1cd120dc2665438c27f70b05
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2a18fae2ca557fb43cb2fa39cf850afe


الاسطوانه السابعه تتكون من 6 ملفات حجم كل منها 30 ميجا ماعدا الاخير 8 ميجا

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=15d34b174816972999e6543b4030bc59
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=4ec7b60dd637ce3df638832d6b624c83
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=4410553133dceb23d1b08844f80cd97e
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=46d014e8ce0c27bea928f6dae1b39e6e
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=24333fb11be5326ec8c52d8787cf27f9
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=41ab6c07d7d6ad15adf4aa2f44e270da

الاسطوانه الثامنه تتكون من 6 ملفات حجم كل منها 30 ميجا

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=f37a0dacabb47b92a4d0b507089823c3
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=cf1bcd4b1ecd00e2f01462dd3bc0aa5c
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=5fd5b68451821810a1414944fc91bca6
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=08e02e264267ff9fcf3b80774c5c23e5
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=eaea26e2719ebc368e7f47e1d7d60de8
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=eaea26e2719ebc368e7f47e1d7d60de8
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=69baa2fb7fafd9963d0f358563580b5d


الاسطوانه التاسعه 6 ملفات حجم كل منها 31 ميجا بايت

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=b4f19f74f7e0bac72262612034cf8c35
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9917f449d80e4410c02bdca294bcecd4
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=712f878f30d6eadaedfe47c2768e83c4
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=6890383fb899b3b6190a5fc64414440d
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=37661f702a7425d2c3439b80c2493e44
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2f453149d829ad6b589578922a90ef87

الاسطوانه العاشره

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=a400b1c1fd26109b67abeadf1826e4bd
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=5c99fc3da678d994ec1a81a490dd9ca5
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=f2333b0239fe5904038337fa784b2082
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=45c832c0437a4e8ee37899274353bdb3
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=96514794667f3b7a531c0f825d215c5b
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=73c96b18a03d5e5bd7a1513a7638104d


الاسطوانه الحاديه عشر والاخيره

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=b5b4287108950482d3fb6f292e7b90e3
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=d206e93134bd067503bac51414e03183
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=0d7477e4eab91ba6c762091f1c427624
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=a51b69f537f85b15b9cb0fed53ee0e0a
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=eca4401aead61c1f12a7bc6873fe8a57
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9e3a56e13664c950840ff52b7b52297a
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=95808c169a0f928305bc6f0915315606

وكلمه سر الملفات المضغوطه هى taha

الموضوع منقوووووووول.... لإفادة اعضاء المنتدى ​


----------



## jim_halim (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جامد جداً .. 

شكراً ليك ..


----------



## mr.hima (14 فبراير 2007)

العفو يا jim وشكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## nstevenp (25 فبراير 2007)

it doesn't work with me please tell me what to do


----------



## rokman (25 فبراير 2007)

ممكن توضح اية اللى مشتغلش معاك ,,,,,


----------



## Michael (25 فبراير 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل 

رجاء عند نقل موضوع نقل رابط رابط عن طريق الضغط على الرابط بيمين الماوس واختيار copy shortcut

وبعد ذلك لصق الرابط

سلام ونعمة


----------



## nstevenp (25 فبراير 2007)

it doesn't work also


----------



## mr.hima (28 فبراير 2007)

انا عملت copy   زى ما انت قولت بس مش عارف اية اللى حصل ,,,, هشوفلها حل


----------



## mr.hima (28 فبراير 2007)

تم تعديل الروابط وتجربتها ,,,,, شغالة 100 % ,,


----------



## Michael (28 فبراير 2007)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## medhat abdalla (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

بين يديك الان 1700 جنية افضل قرص لتعليم اللغة الانجلزية علي الاطلاق bbc شرح وافي بالصوت والصورة لقد اجمع الجميع علي انة من المستحيل ان تجتمع هذة المزايا في 9 اسطونات واستحقت عن جدارة افضل كورس تعليمي 

يوجد لدي3 1 اسطونات (AUC ) 
لتعليم واتقان اللغة الانجليزية باسلوب المحاداثات الامريكية 
تغطي المحادثات في كل المجالات وفي كل نواحي الحياة وهذة الاسطونات الاكيثر شهر والاكثر استخدما الان باسعار مغرية



يوجد لدي 10 اسطونات ( 3 D ) 
لتعليم واتقان اللغة الانجليزية المعلن عنهما كل يوم جمعة بجريدة الاهرام تحتوي علي 3 اسطونات تعليم قواعد اللغة كاملة شرح تفصيلي صوت وصورة افضل من المدرس الخاص 5 اسطونات محادثات باسلوب امريكي في كل المجالات واسطونة تحتوي علي عل كل امتحان التوفيل والاسطونة الاخيرة قاموس رائع عربي انجليزي ناطق بصوت راجل وامرءة باسعار مغرية جدا 


موسوعة قيمة لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية inter active English 
الشرح باللغة العربية وتحتوي الاسطوانة علي ( تعليم ونطق الحروف والكلمات . ترجمة . قاموس . محادثة . الهجاء والاملاء . العاب ومسابقات . 10 درويسيتناول كل درس موضوع مستقل 

2 اسطوانة فن المحادثة الانجليزية 
علم نفسك مهارات المحادثة باللغة الانجليزية دورة متكملة ومكثفة وتفاعلية في المحادثة الانجليزية باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## محب العذراء (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## mak_mmsh (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

هاي يا جماعة
الروابط مش شغلالة الرجاء ارسال الحل لامي محتجلها جدا جداااا رجاء محبة
وشكرا لتعب محبتم والرب يبارككم


----------



## mak_mmsh (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

هاي شكرا لتعب محبتكم لمل الروابط مش شغالة وانا محتجلها جدا ممكن شرح كيفية تشغلها بالتفصيل لو سمحتم وشكراااا 
والرب يبارككم


----------



## looree2008 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

هاى ياجماعه بجد باشكرك جدا يا اخ مدحت لان بجد ربنا بعتك لينا .كلنا فى احتياج شديد ليها ب فعلا حاولت اكثر من مره لكن الروابط مش شغاله من فضلك قولنا نعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mak_mmsh (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

هاي يا جماعة ربنا يبرككم 
انا عملت كوبي وفتحت صفحة جديدة وبعدين بيست لكن الرابك مش عارف فين انزل الكورس من الصفحة ز
الرجاء الشرح بالتفصيل ارجوكم لاني محتجها اويييييالاميل بتاعيmak_mmsh******.com 
وربنا يبرككم ارجو الاتمام من فضلكم


----------



## sheco_20036 (14 يونيو 2008)

ممكن احجز كورس انجليزى عن طريق الموق ممكن الرد


----------



## مني علي (21 يوليو 2008)

الكورس حلو


----------



## ramy299 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كورس الجامعه الامريكيه فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه,,,*

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mak_mmsh (31 أغسطس 2008)

معلش
انا عايز
اشتري
الكورس دة
لو سمحتم حد يرد علي


----------



## mak_mmsh (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا عايز اشتري الكورس
رجاء عاوز التلفون


----------



## mak_mmsh (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا عايز اشتري الكورس دة من فضفك الرد بسرعة تلفوني 0106750620


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع  رائع

شكرا ليك​*


----------

